# my website- is youtube videos ok on it?



## glamrockchick (Oct 3, 2012)

hi

im thinking to make a website for a uni media project, is it ok if i post links to youtube clips and write about them on my site, or will i have to have a youtube channel and upload them to that and just write about them on my website?


thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 4, 2012)

Many videos in Youtube allow viewing them incorporated to some other site. So verify for each of the clips you'd like use whether they will show. If they don't (or if the clip's uploader decides to edit the setting later), there's a message about the video not being able to be viewed remotely. In that case the viewer can still click to get to Youtube for viewing that clip.

Then again, I see no harm in having your own channel with the clips either. 
And it doesn't have to be Youtube. Vimeo is better.


----------



## glamrockchick (Oct 4, 2012)

ive heard of vimeo before, what is it? im familiar with youtube so will use that, so in other words it should be fine


----------

